# Oh No! Very embarresing problem .



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

I am Now working in Wipro(oh no!Don't join it) in Bangalore ! I'm 22 and there's one embarrassing secret that I have,which few people know, and now I want to get rid of it!

Well it is that I Still Don't Know How To Ride a Motorcycle/Scooter/Scooty. I know I know it's shameful but I never bothered about it till now. Now I feel very bad that I lack this very basic quality. I have rode bicycle as  a kid manytimes but never bothered to learn to ride bike. Anyway so Now I want to learn it. SO plz help me in the following regards..

 1)How much time will it take for me to learn bike so as to I can ride it in road safely.

2)And mostly I should I get started. I'm new to the city(Bangalore) and I don't have any relative or close friends here! So is there any school or centre which teaches you to ride a bike from very basic. If yes,what is it and fees!

Also any other suggestion you wanna give is welcome!!

Vroom Vroo....oops.................BANG!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Should take about a month or so. Depends on you really. Not sure about driving schools in Bangalore. Its nothing embarrassing to not know how to ride a bike.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 29, 2009)

It may be hard to find a bike driving school, but i guess these r your options:

1) Force a motor driving school to teach you bike.
2) Its not bad to acknowledge, even in public that you don't know to drive. Its not your fault that u didn't get any chance. Ask any good frnd(or make one.. bribe him..buy him a drink) to teach you how to drive.

If you were adventurous with cycle, its gonna be very easy with bike.
I suggest you start with gearless stuff (give compliments to a girl, bribe her with some gift in leu of teaching u scooty. In the end, with the driving skill, you may even have the girl).

I used to drive ranger in my childhood. Then i graduated to scooty(borrowed- offcourse) and it took me few seconds to gain control. Then i was afraid of geared vehicle.. so i bought mine a year ago and asked a frnd to teach me on light traffic road. In a week, i was ready to go.. driving at 100 kmph on highway .. and yeah in 1 year.. i have proved 2 be a decent driver.. with no black track record, no mamu panga.


----------



## Nithu (Nov 30, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> I suggest you start with gearless stuff (give compliments to a girl, bribe her with some gift in leu of teaching u scooty.* In the end, with the driving skill, you may even have the girl*).



 dats a great idea man...

even i don't know to ride a bike.


----------



## amohit (Nov 30, 2009)

If you know how to balance on 2 wheels (ie if you know how to ride a bicycle), learning how to drive a gearless scooter is no big deal.
And I would suggest, that you buy yourself a activa/aviator/access for your daily commutes.
But even before you get onto ur hypothetical Girl friend's scooty, do invest in a good full face helmet....a hairless head is anyday better than headless (read lifeless) J.Smith!

Regards,


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> I suggest you start with gearless stuff (give compliments to a girl, bribe her with some gift in leu of teaching u scooty. In the end, with the driving skill, you may even have the girl).



Now even I'll be learning to ride 

@OP - Nothing shameless if you don't know how to ride a bike. Why do you think it is of such an importance? Impressing the opposites or flaunting your male quotient?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

Even I don't know how to ride a bike. SO whats so embarrassing?
I agree with the scooty-thing. It will be much easier to learn and then graduate to a  geared-bike. DOn't forget to wear a helmet!!

 Hire a driver for your bike


----------



## satyamy (Nov 30, 2009)

areee........
1st Learn to ride a Cycle and Balance it (without it its very hard to learn/balance bike)
if u already know than its very easy

normally their r driving school for 4 Wheelers for 2 Wheeler I dont think their is any school

better option will be purchase a Second Hand (khatara) Kinetic/Scooty for not more thn 5-6K and practice it in weekend in some free space like garden, ground in the morning time when their is not much people

ask for any office friend on how to operate it and start practise it will not take more than 3-4 days for u to get fit and within a week u can drive it (slow speed) in main roads

also learn traffic rules before u get out on the road

All the Best !


----------



## krates (Nov 30, 2009)

dude will just take a month... 

once you get to know the controls don't think you are a king on the road.. it happens to many newbies and then bang..

Use a bike with a crash guard installed on it and start with some small bike like passion and all don't directly jump for R15, fz lol


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

This thread gets Best Thread Title of the Year Award from me.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Lolzzzz.....!!

I'll start finding a grl 4m 2omoro....!!(For learning scooty)


----------



## hellknight (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't know how to drive.. i've been biking since last 8-9 years.. but never got behind the steering wheel..


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2009)

It will take only *one hour* to learn the bike as its same like bicycle and you can ride them easily.
Yes if you thinking of buying the scooter then It will take you about one week. So go ahead and ask your friend to let you drive the Bike and then see in just one hour you will be confident enough to take it to main road.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2009)

its not embarrassing for me even i don't know how to ride bike


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> *I'm 22* and there's one embarrassing secret that I have,which few people know, and now I want to get rid of it!
> 
> *Well it is that I Still Don't Know How To Ride a Motorcycle/Scooter/Scooty. I know I know it's shameful *but I never bothered about it till now.



I m 24 & i also dnt know how to drive a Bike...

But I can fly NASA's Plane...

Whats the big deal....it is not mandatory...man-made things will be learned by a man only.....
But its a general consensus Riding a Bike means the 'Macho-Man' 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


J.Smith said:


> 1)How much time will it take for me to learn bike so as to I can ride it in road safely.



1 week if u focus it right...



J.Smith said:


> 2)is there any school or centre which teaches you to ride a bike from very basic. If yes,what is it and fees!



Whats the basic : 1) Insert Key....
2) Press the clutch
3) Change gear from neutral to 1
4) Accelerate the throttle
5) SLowly release the clutch ....dats it
6) Enjoy....

Do whatever but clutch is most important....


----------

